
A tiny Node.js dependency installer - jbucaran
https://github.com/watilde/dep
======
watilde
I wrote an article about the background of the dep:
[https://medium.com/@watilde/dep-a-little-node-js-
dependency-...](https://medium.com/@watilde/dep-a-little-node-js-dependency-
installer-b8fead7596d3)

